# Elyria, OH - #16 M



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Cage 16: Petfinder

*My Contact Info*


Lorain County Dog Kennel
Elyria, OH
440-326-5995


----------



## jolee4 (May 29, 2010)

Just a baby!


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

looks to be a mix


----------

